# Top 10 Worst Cars of SEMA: 2011 SEMA Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

With the 2011 SEMA Show just about wrapped up we're sure you've already seen plenty of "best of" stories. But the world's largest aftermarket expo is known as much for its abominations as for its stunning creation and so we've assembled a list of the very worst. The selection of eye-searing why-did-they-do-that cars and trucks was picked with the expert help of celebrity judges Barry Meguiar, RJ de Vera and Wally Sema the man this whole crazy car show is named after (Note: none of the preceding sentence is true).

Placing in 10th spot and somewhat of an honorary member of the Top 10 is the school bus yellow Chrysler 300-grilled pickup truck. It's got all the requisite terrible attributes from oversized chrome wheels to scissor doors and odd speaker housings. We can't go too hard on it, however, as the truck looks to be built by a collision repair shop and is obviously meant to represent an accident.

More: *Top 10 Worst Cars of SEMA: 2011 SEMA Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

